# صور نادرة للقديس يوحنا المعمدان صور راسة لم تتحلل



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

تذكار قطع رأسه






من هو:
القديس يوحنّا المعمدان هو الشخصيّة الوحيدة, بعد القدّيسة مريم العذراء, الذي خصّصت له الكنيسة عموماً أعياداً عدّة في السنة: الحبل به (23 أيلول)، ومولده (24 حزيران)، وقطع رأسه (29 آب)، وتذكار جامع له (7 كانون ثاني)، وتذكار وجود هامته (ثلاث مرّات)، ممّا يدلّ على أهمّيّته في تاريخ الكنيسة وعلى تأثّر المؤمنين بشخصيّته المتميّزة التي جعلت الكنيسة تطلق عليه ألقاباً عدّة، فهو الملاك المرسَل, والنبيّ, والسابق, والصابغ –أي المُعمِّد-, والمنادي بالتوبة, والغيور, والشاهد, والمشهود له, وغيرها.

اسم يوحنّا في العبريّة يعني “الله يحنّ” أو بتعبير آخر “الله الحنّان”. والحنان قيمة من قيم الأبوّة والأمومة.

عرَّف يسوع عليه بالكلمات التالية ” لَكِنْ مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟ أَنَبِيّاً؟ نَعَمْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأَفْضَلَ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ. فَإِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كُتِبَ عَنْهُ: هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ يَقُمْ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ.” متى 11: 9-11

مولده:
ولد يوحنا المعمدان من أبوين بارّين هما زكريا الكاهن وامرأته اليصابات (لوقا 1: 5). كلاهما كانا طاعنين في السن ولم يكن لهما ولد, وكانت اليصابات عاقرا (لوقا 1: 7). وفي احد الأيام بينما كان زكريا يقوم بالخدمة الكهنوتية ظهر له ملاك الرب وبشّره بأن اليصابات ستلد ابنا وسيدعى اسمه يوحنا، وسيكون عظيما أمام الرب… يمتلئ من الروح القدس وهو في بطن أمه، ويردّ كثيرين من بني إسرائيل إلى الرب إلههم، ويسير أمامه وفيه روح إيليا وقوته… ويهدي العصاة إلى حكمة الأبرار فيعد للرب شعبا متأهبا (لوقا 1: 13-18).

تعجب زكريا وطلب من الملاك أن يعطيه آية (لوقا 1: 18)، فأجابه الملاك:” أنا جبرائيل القائم لدى الله، أُرسلت إليك لأُكلمك وأُبشرك بهذه الأمور وستصاب بالخرس، فلا تستطيع الكلام إلى اليوم يحدث ذلك لأنك لم تؤمن بأقوالي وهي ستتم في أوانها” (لوقا 1: 19 – 20). تم ما قاله الملاك، وخرج زكريا من الهيكل فلم يستطع أن يتكلم (لوقا 1: 22)، وحملت اليصابات (لوقا 1: 24). وبعد ستة أشهر أتت إلى اليصابات نسيبتها مريم – أم يسوع – ودخلت بيت زكريا وسلمت على اليصابات، فلما سمعت سلامها ارتكض الجنين في بطنها وامتلأت من الروح القدس فهتفت بأعلى صوتها “مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة ثمرة بطنك… فما أن وقع صوت سلامك في إذني حتى ارتكض الجنين ابتهاجا في بطني” (لوقا 1: 39 – 44).

وفي اليوم الثامن بعض ولادة الصبي دعي يوحنا (لوقا 1: 57 – 63)، كما قال الملاك (لوقا 1: 13). وكان الطفل يترعرع وتشتد روحه وأقام في البراري إلى يوم ظهور أمره لإسرائيل (لوقا 1: 80). وكان لباس يوحنا من وبر الإبل وحول وسطه زنار من جلد وكان طعامه الجراد والعسل البري (متى 3: 4).

خدمته:
أوّل ما يطالعنا في الكتاب المقدّس عن يوحنّا المعمدان أنّه كان يتنبّأ بمجيء السيّد المسيح واقتراب ملكوت السموات. فكان يصرخ: “توبوا فقد اقترب ملكوت السموات” (متى 3: 2) معلناً مجيء المسيح بهذه: «يَأْتِي بَعْدِي مَنْ هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَنْحَنِيَ وَأَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ. أَنَا عَمَّدْتُكُمْ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَسَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ» (مرقس 1: 7-8).
يوحنّا المعمدان هو النبيّ الخاتم للعهد القديم، هو الأخير في سلسلة الأنبياء الذين تحدّثوا عن مجيء المسيح المخلّص.

إحدى مهامّ يوحنّا الأساسيّة تكمن في إعداد الشعب لاستقبال المسيح الآتي. وفي هذا السياق يكون يوحنّا هو الملاك الذي تحدّثت عنه نبوءة ملاخي: “هاأنذا أرسل أمام وجهي ملاكي فيهيّئ الطريق أمامي” (3: 1)، أمّا في إنجيل متّى فقد ورد: ” هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ” (11 :10). تجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ استبدال ضمير المخاطب بضمير المتكلّم في الآية دليل على المساواة التامّة الكائنة بين الآب والابن. لذا، تصوّر الكنيسة يوحنّا في أيقوناتها ملاكاً مرسَلاً من الله: ” كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا” (يوحنا 1: 6).

يوحنّا هو الشاهد الأساسيّ على مجيء المسيح، وهذا ما قاله عنه القدّيس يوحنا الإنجيلي في فاتحة إنجيله: ” هَذَا (المعمدان) جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ. كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ ” (1: 7-9).
هذه الشهادة للمسيح تكتمل بعد معموديّته من يوحنّا، حيث شهد يوحنّا قائلاً: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لِأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ» (يوحنّا 1: 32-34). يشهد يوحنّا هنا أنّ الله الذي أرسله (يوحنّا 1: 6) ليعمّد في الأردنّ، هو قال له إنّ الذي سينزل عليه الروح القدس هو المسيح، فرأى وآمن وشهد.

يوحنّا هو أيضاً مثال التلميذ الأمين الزاهد بالسلطة وبكلّ أمجاد هذه الدنيا الفانية. لقد دعا تلاميذه إلى تركه والالتحاق بالمسيح. لم يصنع لنفسه اتباعاً، بل أعدّ تلاميذه ليكونوا أتباعاً للمسيح فقط. فهو القائل عن المسيح: “هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطيئة العالم. هذا الذي قلتُ فيه: يأتي بعدي رجل قد تقدّمني لأنّه كان من قبلي”(يوحنّا 1: 29-30). وبناء على هذا الكلام، طلب يوحنّا إلى تلاميذه أن يتبعوا يسوع فتبعوه (يوحنّا 1: 37).
والشهادة الأخيرة ليسوع يعطيها يوحنّا المعمدان عندما يقول: “يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَزِيدُ وَأَنِّي أَنَا أَنْقُصُ ” (يوحنّا 3 :30). أي أنّ هذا القدّيس لم يرد أن يكبر بحيث يحجب يسوع، بل تواضع فكبر بتواضعه وأبرز المسيح للناس. وهذا له مدعاة فرح بأن يمّحي لكي يظهر المسيح نوراً للعالم. وهو نفسه يقول: “مَنْ لَهُ الْعَرُوسُ فَهُوَ الْعَرِيسُ وَأَمَّا صَدِيقُ الْعَرِيسِ الَّذِي يَقِفُ وَيَسْمَعُهُ فَيَفْرَحُ فَرَحاً مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ الْعَرِيسِ. إِذاً فَرَحِي هَذَا قَدْ كَمَلَ” (يوحنّا 3: 29) العريس هو المسيح والعروس هي الكنيسة، ويوحنّا يفرح بالعروسين لكي ينال هو أيضاً إكليل المجد.

ترتبط مهمّة يوحنّا ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالتوبة، فنراه يشدّد على التوبة كأساس للدخول في ملكوت السموات: “توبوا فقد اقترب ملكوت السموات”. وتمهيد طريق المسيح لا بدّ أن يعبر أيضاً في توبة الشعب المزمع أن يستقبله: “صوتُ صارخٍ في البرّيّة: أعدوا طريق الربّ واجعلوا سبله قويمة”(لوقا 3: 4). لذا كان يقول للجموع التي كانت تأتي إليه لتعتمد عن يده: “فأثمروا إذاً ثمراً يدلّ على توبتكم” (لوقا 3: 8).

في ذلك الوقت أتى يسوع من الجليل إلى الأردن ليعتمد على يد يوحنا، وبينما هو خارج من الماء رأى يوحنا السموات تنشقّ والروح ينزل عليه كأنه حمامة (مرقس 1: 9- 10)، فقال يوحنا:”هذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطيئة العالم…أنا لم أكن اعرفه، ولكني ما جئت أُعمد في الماء إلا لكي يظهر أمره لإسرائيل… والذي أرسلني أُعمد في الماء هو قال لي: إن الذي ترى الروح ينزل فيستقر عليه، هو ذاك الذي يُعمد في الروح القدس. وانا رأيت وشهدت انه هو ابن الله ” (يوحنا 1: 29- 34).

استشهاده وقطع رأسه:
خبر قطع رأس القديس/النبي يوحنا المعمدان ورد في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى، متّى (14: 1 – 12) ومرقس (6: 14 – 29) ولوقا (9: 7 – 9). (ننصح بقراءتها أولاً) 






الآمر بقطع رأسه كان هيرودوس أنتيباس، رئيس الربع، القيِّم على الجليل والبيريا، وهو ابن هيرودوس الكبير. حكم كملِك ما بين العامَين 4 ق.م و39 ب.م.
هذا تزوّج من امرأة اسمها هيروديا. زواجه لم تكن تجيزه الشريعة لأنّ هيروديا كانت امرأة أخيه فيليبس.
فيليبس هذا هو غير فيليبس رئيس الربع على إيطورية وتراخونيتيس، المذكور في لوقا 3: 1، وهو أخ هيرودوس من جهة أبيه دون أمّه.
فيليبس كان قد أنجب من هيروديا ابنة هي سالومي.
سالومي غير مذكورة في الأناجيل بالاسم، فقط معرَّف عنها بـ “ابنة هيروديا”. اسمها ورد لدى المؤرِّخ اليهودي فلافيوس يوسيفوس.
الشريعة تقول صراحة: “عورة امرأة أخيك لا تكشف” (لاويين 18: 16) و “إذا أخذ رجلٌ امرأة أخيه فذلك نجاسة” (لاويين 20: 21).
يوحنّا كان يقول لهيرودوس: “لا يحل أن تكون لك امرأة أخيك” (مر 6: 18) ويوبّخه لجميع الشرور التي كان هيرودوس يفعلها (لوقا 3: 19).











فحنِقت هيروديا عليه وأرادت أن تقتله ولم تقدر (مر 6: 19). لماذا لم تقدر أن تقتله؟ “لأنّ هيرودوس كان يهاب يوحنّا عالماً أنّه رجل بار وقدّيس وكان يحفظه” (مر 6: 20).
متّى الإنجيلي يقول قولاً آخر. يقول إنّ هيرودوس “أمسك يوحنّا وأوثقه وطرحه في سجن من أجل هيروديا” (مت 14: 3). ويقول أيضاً إنّ هيرودوس أراد أن يقتل يوحنّا لكنّه “خاف من الشعب لأنّه كان عندهم مثل نبيّ” (مت 14: 5).
رغم ذلك كانت هيروديا تتحيّن الفرص لتتخلّص منه إلى أن كان “يوم موافق” (مر 6: 21) تمكّنت فيه من إرواء غليلها. ذلك اليوم كان يوم ميلاد هيرودوس. صنع الملِك عشاء “لعظمائه وقوّاد الألوف ووجوه الجليل” (مر 6: 21). وفي العشاء دخلت ابنة هيروديا ورقصت في الوسط فسرّت هيرودوس والمتّكئين معه. ومن ثمّ وعد بقسم أنّه مهما طلبت يعطيها (مت 14: 7) “حتى نصف مملكتي” (مر 6: 23)، على حدّ تعبيره.
النصّ في مرقس يقول إنّها خرجت “وقالت لأمّها ماذا أطلب. فقالت رأس يوحنّا المعمدان” (مر 6: 24)، فيما يبدي متّى الإنجيلي أن الابنة كانت قد تلقّنت من أمّها (مت 14: 8). لذلك حالما أقسم هيرودوس بأن يعطيها مهما تطلب أجابته للوقت بسرعة: “أعطني ههنا على طبق رأس يوحنّا المعمدان” (مت 14: 8). 






هذا أحزن الملِك حزناً شديداً. لماذا؟ ربما لأنّه خاف العاقبة من جهة الشعب (مت 14: 5) وربما لأنّه كان يهابه ويوقّره ويسمعه بسرور (مر 6: 20). أنّى يكن من أمر فإنّه، “من أجل الأقسام والمتّكئين معه” (مت 14: 9)، وجد نفسه مجبراً على الإيفاء بما وعد، وكلام الملوك لا يُردّ، فأمر أن يُعطى (مت 14: 9) وأرسل سيّافاً وأمر أن يُؤتى برأسه (مر 6: 27).
فمضى السيّاف وقطع رأس يوحنّا في السجن (مر 6: 28). ثمّ أتى برأسه على طبق وأعطاه للصبيّة والصبيّة أعطته لأمّها.
فلما “سمع تلاميذه جاءوا ورفعوا جثّته ووضعوها في قبر” (مر 6: 29). هذا ما يوافينا به كل من متّى ومرقس الإنجيليَّين.
أما لوقا فأشار إلى قطع رأس يوحنّا في معرض الكلام على يسوع. فإنّه إذ بلغ هيرودس الملكَ جميعُ ما كان من يسوع والقوّات التي كانت تجري على يديه، وإذ تناهى إليه ما كان الناس يقولونه عن يسوع إنّه يوحنّا المعمدان، قد قام من الأموات، أو إنّه إيليا ظهر أو نبيٌّ من القدماء قام، ارتاب وقال: “يوحنّا أنا قطعت رأسه. فمَن هو هذا الذي أسمع عنه مثل هذا. وكان يطلب أن يراه” (لو 9: 9).






هنا يشار إلى أنّ متّى ومرقس يعطيان الانطباع أنّ هيرودوس هو الذي ظنّ أنّ يسوع هو يوحنّا قام من الموت. لذلك جاء عن الملك، في متّى، أنّه قال لغلمانه: “هذا هو يوحنّا المعمدان. قد قام من الأموات ولذلك تُعمل به القوّات” (مت 14: 2). والقول في إنجيل مرقس شبيه بهذا (مر 6: 14).

في التعليقات على قول هيرودوس لغلمانه: “هذا هو يوحنّا المعمدان…” يعتبر القدّيس يوحنّا الذهبي الفم أن في موقف الملك “إجلالاً وخوفاً في آن معاً”، وأنّ في مهابة هيرودوس دليلاً على عظمة الفضيلة وتأثيرِ يوحنّا فيه رغم توبيخه له. حتى الأشرار يُعجَبون بالفضيلة ويمدحونها. من هنا، في نظر الذهبي الفم، حُزْنُ هيرودوس. ولا يفوت قدّيسَنا أن يشير إلى مكائد الشرّير من خلال الرقص والسُكر. ففيما أضحت ابنة هيروديا متورّطة من خلال الرقص في جريمة من أبشع الجرائم التي تحدّث عنها التاريخ، أطلق هيرودوس، بتأثير الخمرة والخلاعة والمجد الباطل، قَسَماً جعله، خلافاً لقناعته، قاتلاً لأعظم مواليد النساء. 






قلعة مكاور - مخاروس حيث قطع راس المعمدان

وفي التعليقات على قطع رأس المعمدان أيضاً ما أورده القدّيس غريغوريوس بالاماس في شأن سماع هيرودوس ليوحنّا بسرور. قال: “ما كان يقوله مرقس إن هيرودوس كان يسمع ليوحنّا معناه هو التالي: في الأدوية يحصل ما يناقض التعاليم الروحيّة. نشعر بمرارة الدواء لكنّنا نتناوله بداعي فائدته. أما فيما يتعلّق بالتعاليم الروحيّة فهي عذبة ولكن الذين يشتعلون بالرغبات الشرّيرة لا يتقبّلونها بسبب عداوتها لهم. ربّما كان هيرودوس يسمع له في البداية (مر 6: 20)… لكنّه كره التوبيخ فنسي النصائح الأوّلية واتّفق مع هيروديا من أجل القتل. وكان يخاف من الجمع (مت 14: 5) لا بسبب إمكانية ثورتهم بل بسبب مجرّد حكمهم عليه، لأنّهم كانوا يعتبرونه نبيّاً. كانت فضيلة يوحنّا مشهورة وكان هيرودوس يحبّ المجد فخاف من حكم الجمع، لذلك كان يقدّم المديح ليوحنّا ظاهرياً “.

وفي حديث القدّيس غريغوريوس عن المجد الباطل وتأثيره فينا يقول كلاماً مفيداً معبِّراً. يقول: “يعاني ذهننا (Nous)… هذا المرض! فمع أنّه أُبدع من الله ملكاً ومتسلّطاً على الأهواء، عندما ينجذب… من المجد الباطل… يُقاد إلى أعمال شاذّة وعواقب وخيمة. هكذا فإنّ كل واحد، مستعبَد للخطيئة والشهوات، عندما يُوبَّخ من ضميره يتضايق أول الأمر. لذا يحبسه (يحبس ضميره)، بمعنى، كما فعل هيرودوس بيوحنّا رافضاً أن يسمع له، غير مريد أن يتّبع الأقوال الناهية عن الخطيئة. وعندما تتسلّط عليه الشهوات بحضور هيروديا، وهي فكر الخطيئة الكامن في النفس، عندها تنتزع الشّهوات هذه كلام النعمة المزروع في النفس أي الضمير فتقضي عليه وتقتله نقضاً للكتاب المقدّس ولكلمة الله كما حصل لهيرودوس بالنسبة ليوحنّا”. 






قلعة مخاروس - مكاور

يُذكر أن قطع رأس القديس يوحنا المعمدان كان في قلعة ماخاروس (مكاور – الآن) بقرب البحر الميت من الجانب الأردني, وأن هيرودوس الملك جرى نفيه إلى ليون في فرنسا سنة 39 م. وإلى هناك تبعته هيروديا.

كما يُشار إلى أنّ عيد قطع رأس القديس يوحنا المعمدان جرى الاحتفال به، أول الأمر، في القسطنطينية وبلاد الغال (فرنسا) ثمّ انتقل إلى رومية. وهو يوم صوم بخلاف سائر الأعياد. في الاحتفال بعيده اليوم تُرتل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فيما ترتّل: “إن قطع رأس السابق المجيد صار بتدبير إلهي ليَكرز للذين في الجحيم بمجيء المخلّص…”. 






سِفْرُ إِرْمِيَا = اَلأَصْحَاحُ الأَوَّلُ 14-10
4فَكَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيَّ: 5[قَبْلَمَا صَوَّرْتُكَ فِي الْبَطْنِ عَرَفْتُكَ وَقَبْلَمَا خَرَجْتَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ قَدَّسْتُكَ. جَعَلْتُكَ نَبِيّاً لِلشُّعُوبِ]. 6فَقُلْتُ: [آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ أَنْ أَتَكَلَّمَ لأَنِّي وَلَدٌ]. 7فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [لاَ تَقُلْ إِنِّي وَلَدٌ لأَنَّكَ إِلَى كُلِّ مَنْ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَيْهِ تَذْهَبُ وَتَتَكَلَّمُ بِكُلِّ مَا آمُرُكَ بِهِ. 8لاَ تَخَفْ مِنْ وُجُوهِهِمْ لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ لأُنْقِذَكَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ]. 9وَمَدَّ الرَّبُّ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَ فَمِي وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [هَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِكَ. 10اُنْظُرْ! قَدْ وَكَّلْتُكَ هَذَا الْيَوْمَ عَلَى الشُّعُوبِ وَعَلَى الْمَمَالِكِ لِتَقْلَعَ وَتَهْدِمَ وَتُهْلِكَ وَتَنْقُضَ وَتَبْنِيَ وَتَغْرِسَ].

اَلْمَزْمُورُ الْحَادِي عَشَرَ
1عَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: [اهْرُبُوا إِلَى جِبَالِكُمْ كَعُصْفُورٍ]؟ 2لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا الأَشْرَارُ يَمُدُّونَ الْقَوْسَ. فَوَّقُوا السَّهْمَ فِي الْوَتَرِ لِيَرْمُوا فِي الدُّجَى مُسْتَقِيمِي الْقُلُوبِ. 3إِذَا انْقَلَبَتِ الأَعْمِدَةُ فَالصِّدِّيقُ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ؟ 4اَلرَّبُّ فِي هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِهِ. الرَّبُّ فِي السَّمَاءِ كُرْسِيُّهُ. عَيْنَاهُ تَنْظُرَانِ. أَجْفَانُهُ تَمْتَحِنُ بَنِي آدَمَ. 5الرَّبُّ يَمْتَحِنُ الصِّدِّيقَ. أَمَّا الشِّرِّيرُ وَمُحِبُّ الظُّلْمِ فَتُبْغِضُهُ نَفْسُهُ. 6يُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ فِخَاخاً نَاراً وَكِبْرِيتاً وَرِيحَ السَّمُومِ نَصِيبَ كَأْسِهِمْ. 7لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَادِلٌ وَيُحِبُّ الْعَدْلَ. الْمُسْتَقِيمُ يُبْصِرُ وَجْهَهُ.

اَلرِّسَالَةُ إِلَى الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ 11: 32 - 12: 2
32وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ أَيْضاً؟ لأَنَّهُ يُعْوِزُنِي الْوَقْتُ إِنْ أَخْبَرْتُ عَنْ جِدْعُونَ، وَبَارَاقَ، وَشَمْشُونَ، وَيَفْتَاحَ، وَدَاوُدَ، وَصَمُوئِيلَ، وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ، 33الَّذِينَ بِالإِيمَانِ قَهَرُوا مَمَالِكَ، صَنَعُوا بِرّاً، نَالُوا مَوَاعِيدَ، سَدُّوا أَفْوَاهَ أُسُودٍ، 34أَطْفَأُوا قُوَّةَ النَّارِ، نَجَوْا مِنْ حَدِّ السَّيْفِ، تَقَّوُوا مِنْ ضُعْفٍ، صَارُوا أَشِدَّاءَ فِي الْحَرْبِ، هَزَمُوا جُيُوشَ غُرَبَاءَ، 35أَخَذَتْ نِسَاءٌ أَمْوَاتَهُنَّ بِقِيَامَةٍ. وَآخَرُونَ عُذِّبُوا وَلَمْ يَقْبَلُوا النَّجَاةَ لِكَيْ يَنَالُوا قِيَامَةً أَفْضَلَ. 36وَآخَرُونَ تَجَرَّبُوا فِي هُزُءٍ وَجَلْدٍ، ثُمَّ فِي قُيُودٍ أَيْضاً وَحَبْسٍ. 37رُجِمُوا، نُشِرُوا، جُرِّبُوا، مَاتُوا قَتْلاً بِالسَّيْفِ، طَافُوا فِي جُلُودِ غَنَمٍ وَجُلُودِ مِعْزَى، مُعْتَازِينَ مَكْرُوبِينَ مُذَلِّينَ، 38وَهُمْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْعَالَمُ مُسْتَحِقّاً لَهُمْ. تَائِهِينَ فِي بَرَارِيَّ وَجِبَالٍ وَمَغَايِرَ وَشُقُوقِ الأَرْضِ. 39فَهَؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ، مَشْهُوداً لَهُمْ بِالإِيمَانِ، لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوْعِدَ، 40إِذْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَنَظَرَ لَنَا شَيْئاً أَفْضَلَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُكْمَلُوا بِدُونِنَا.
1لِذَلِكَ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً إِذْ لَنَا سَحَابَةٌ مِنَ الشُّهُودِ مِقْدَارُ هَذِهِ مُحِيطَةٌ بِنَا، لِنَطْرَحْ كُلَّ ثِقْلٍ وَالْخَطِيَّةَ الْمُحِيطَةَ بِنَا بِسُهُولَةٍ، وَلْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا، 2نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِيناً بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ.

إنجيل القديس متّى 14: 1-12
1فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ سَمِعَ هِيرُودُسُ رَئِيسُ الرُّبْعِ خَبَرَ يَسُوعَ 2فَقَالَ لِغِلْمَانِهِ: «هَذَا هُوَ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَلِذَلِكَ تُعْمَلُ بِهِ الْقُوَّاتُ».
3فَإِنَّ هِيرُودُسَ كَانَ قَدْ أَمْسَكَ يُوحَنَّا وَأَوْثَقَهُ وَطَرَحَهُ فِي سِجْنٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ هِيرُودِيَّا امْرَأَةِ فِيلُبُّسَ أَخِيهِ 4لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا كَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُ: «لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَكَ». 5وَلَمَّا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتُلَهُ خَافَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ مِثْلَ نَبِيٍّ. 6ثُمَّ لَمَّا صَارَ مَوْلِدُ هِيرُودُسَ رَقَصَتِ ابْنَةُ هِيرُودِيَّا فِي الْوَسَطِ فَسَرَّتْ هِيرُودُسَ. 7مِنْ ثَمَّ وَعَدَ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مَهْمَا طَلَبَتْ يُعْطِيهَا. 8فَهِيَ إِذْ كَانَتْ قَدْ تَلَقَّنَتْ مِنْ أُمِّهَا قَالَتْ: «أَعْطِنِي هَهُنَا عَلَى طَبَقٍ رَأْسَ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ». 9فَاغْتَمَّ الْمَلِكُ. وَلَكِنْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَقْسَامِ وَالْمُتَّكِئِينَ مَعَهُ أَمَرَ أَنْ يُعْطَى. 10فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَطَعَ رَأْسَ يُوحَنَّا فِي السِّجْنِ. 11فَأُحْضِرَ رَأْسُهُ عَلَى طَبَقٍ وَدُفِعَ إِلَى الصَّبِيَّةِ فَجَاءَتْ بِهِ إِلَى أُمِّهَا. 12فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَرَفَعُوا الْجَسَدَ وَدَفَنُوهُ. ثُمَّ أَتَوْا وَأَخْبَرُوا يَسُوعَ.​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن معنا 

ميرررررسى على الصور يا وليم


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين
مرسيه وليم علي الصور و المعلومات​*


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## vetaa (10 يونيو 2009)

*صور جميله جدا
وقصته حلوة قوى

ربنا يعوضك
وبركته تكون معانا


*​


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا روكا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sara A (15 يونيو 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معانا*
*شكرا وليم على الصور والموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

بركة صلواته تكون معنا

شكرا اخي وليم

الرب يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا فيتا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كوك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سارا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## mera97 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على الصور وهذه المعلومات​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي الصور و المعلومات عن القديس يوحنا المعمدان
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا هابى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## youhnna (9 أغسطس 2009)

[*شكراااااااااااااا وليم
على السيرة العطرة لاعظم مواليد النساء
والصور الجميله بركه صلاته تكون معنا
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## gadattia (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ميرا
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ماجد
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بركة صلواته تكون معنا
ميرسي عالصووور
ربنا يارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يوحنا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

راائعه جدا


بركته مع الجميع

شكرا

 الرب يبارككم​


----------



## وليم تل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا gadattia

على مرورك العطر ومنور المنتدى
ونتمنى دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ارووجة
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------

